# Eure RL-Highlights 2007



## Shadaim (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Community,
was ist Euch eigentlich abseits von Online-Rollenspielen so passiert? Hier ist Platz für Eure Real-Life-Erlebnisse des vergangenen Jahres. Wo habt Ihr Urlaub gemacht, welche großen Prüfungen standen vor Euch - und hat Euch der Bahnstreik genau so genervt, wie mich? Also: Flammenwerfer aus - und Retro-Brille auf.

Und ich fang gleich mal an:
Zu meinen abstrusesten Real-Life-Highlights des Jahres gehört der erwähnte Bahnstreik, weil der mir vor Augen geführt hat, das mitfahrgelegenheit.de eine erstklassige Alternative ist. Sehr beeindruckt war ich auf meinen Auslandseinsätzen für buffed: Ende Januar bei EA Mythic in Washington, im Oktober im wunderschönen Boston bei den HdRO-Entwicklern Turbine - und vor kurzem bei den Norwegern von Funcom (Age of Conan). Das waren allesamt coole Erfahrungen, bei denen ich eins gelernt habe: Amerikanisches Fernsehen macht im Dauerbetrieb unglaublich dumm.

Das war's von mir - nun seid Ihr am Ball! 

Gruß,
Shadaim


----------



## Jaaber (18. Dezember 2007)

Netter Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also: Deutscher Meister im Hallenhockey und Deutscher-Vizemeister im Feldhockey, sonst 2x Westdeutscher Meister, der Rest eher nebensächlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich war im Sommer in Schweden, sonst war das Leben relativ Standard...
Werd mir jetzt nen neuen PC bestellen und mit WoW aufhören, dass wird nochmal ein Highlight^^ evtl. ein Tiefpunkt aber von da gehts auch nur noch nach oben.

Achja in meinem Urlaub im Herbst habe ich mit ein paar guten Freunden und Kollegen eine LAN gemacht, das war auch eins der absoluten Highlights für mich!
Eine Woche LAN-Party mit den besten Kumpels rockt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himheru (18. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir ist es eindeutig die Führerscheinprüfung gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadaim (18. Dezember 2007)

Jaaber schrieb:


> Netter Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gibt's da auch Fotos?


----------



## Eisblut83 (18. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir war/ist es das ich immernoch in dem Genuss bin ein super RL führe und WoW zocken kann^^

Klasse Arbeit ( Steuerbüro ), wundervolle Frau, GEILEN Rogue xD

so kanns weitergehen^^


----------



## Luxx3r (18. Dezember 2007)

Joa mein Führerschein, das 3 Jährige mit meiner Freundin joa und der 18 Geburtstag noch^^


----------



## Luxx3r (18. Dezember 2007)

Danke^^
Ich glaube das Jahr hat sich gelohnt und am 5.1.08 dann der Umzug in die eigene Wohnung^^


----------



## Eisblut83 (18. Dezember 2007)

Oha, das hat sich ja richtig gelohnt^^ viel erfolg bei deinem vorhaben...eigene wohnung iss geil, bin auch mit *grünel* 19 ausgezogen, mittlerweile 5 jahre her^^

aber du machst das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (18. Dezember 2007)

Hatte nen klasse Sommerurlaub in Tunesien (kann das Land nur empfehlen) und hab wieder Anschluß zu alten Freuden gefeunden ! *jubel*

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Dulkarash (18. Dezember 2007)

rl was ist das?


nee nee weiß ich schon.


----------



## KittyPryde (18. Dezember 2007)

Himheru schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es eindeutig die Führerscheinprüfung gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh ja bei mir auch ^^ haben dieses jahr irgendwie sehr viele leute ihren schein bekommen


----------



## Yozoshura (18. Dezember 2007)

Gibt wohl einiges, aber so spontan würd ich sagen: Gestern Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: GZ an alle, ich hab meine Führerscheinprüfung verkackt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cope22 (18. Dezember 2007)

Zum einen war es der Urlaub auf Madeira. Solche schönen Landschaften habe ich wohl noch nie gesehen... Außerdem war ich dort auch zum allerersten Mal in höher als 1,2km über dem Wasserspiegel. Da ich generell ein Fan davon bin mich irgendwo weit,weit oben zu befinden, war es für mich himmlischen mehr als 1km tief ins Tal und auf den Ozean herunterzublicken.


----------



## TeXer (18. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir was es die Firmengründung und die Fertigstellung einiger Portale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Weiter gabs noch nen neuen PC und vom Sohn der Geb. .


----------



## Devilyn (18. Dezember 2007)

hmmmmm.............naja^^

Bin nich mehr so krank wie letztes Jahr^^ xD

ansonsten nur das ich viele neue Freunde habe..........das 2.lehrjahr gott sei dank wiederholen darf (wegen Krankheit leider nich wirklich gut gewesen^^)

und das ich eine wunderschöne frau in diesem Monat kennen gelernt habe xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so far 

PS: kann ja nur besser werden wa xD frohes neues schonma im vorraus^^


----------



## _Eisenhorn_ (18. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bei mir war es der anfang von wow ^^ 

hmnnn scherz 
mein rl leuft bestens wie immer   

LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kulleb^^ (18. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Highlight des Jahres?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Cool, meine Frau ist endlich ausgezogen,damit ich in Ruhe WoW
zocken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Dezember 2007)

kulleb^^ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Highlight des Jahres?
> ...


klingt eher traurig...

mein highlight so far war das erfolgreiche studieren - klappt alles wunderbar soweit, hoffe kann das 2008 soweit auch fortsetzen

salut


----------



## Spy123 (18. Dezember 2007)

hmm..würde sagen, ich bin 18 geworden ^^, Führerscheinprüfung bestanden und die GC2007

zwar nix soooo aufregendes aber reicht schätz ich mal

mfg


----------



## derpainkiller (18. Dezember 2007)

Ganz klar die ganzen Handballturniere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebi32 (18. Dezember 2007)

Mein highlight waren die 5 Monate die ich in Namibia fast komplett WoW frei verbracht habe und mich dabei mal auf andere Sachen konzentrieren konnte als die Sachen mit denen man in D so seine Zeit rumbringt Besonders schön dabei Quad fahren über 100 meter hohe Dünen und in der namibischen Meisterschaft Basketball spielen zu dürfen(white man can jump!!!). Natürlich auch die Arbeitals entwicklungshelfer, wobei ich mein Modem da keineswegs vermisse...
Ansonsten ganz wichtig , mein erster richtiger Allianz Char der jetzt auf nem südafrikanischen Server herumliegt. Da muss ma erst nach afrika gehen um das erste mal die todesminen und das Verlies sehen zu dürfen ach ja mein Zwergenjäger fehlt mir...


Sonstige RL highlights, natürlich jedes verdammte werderspiel und jeder Tag an dem ich meine Freundin mal sehen kann.


----------



## Chaac (18. Dezember 2007)

Ja bei mir wars eher nen negatives Highlight.War im Urlaub in Mexico, soweit ganz schön bis der Hurrican "Dean" kam.


----------



## X0RDAN (18. Dezember 2007)

Meine Highlits im rl des jahres waren wow von p server auf offi gegangen das war  ein genus der emotionen, mhmmm was noch 1 Jahr lang kein anderer Tagesablauf als Schule danach Hausaufgaben dan wow zoggen essen dan wieder dan wieder und am wochende schulhausaufgaben und wow joar ihr wollt nicht wissen was ich in den ferien mache xD
naja freunde brauch ich keine dafür hab ich ja wow


----------



## Bocholter (18. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  silberne hochzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxemio (18. Dezember 2007)

Chaac schrieb:


> Ja bei mir wars eher nen negatives Highlight.War im Urlaub in Mexico, soweit ganz schön bis der Hurrican "Dean" kam.




hoffe, das nicht viel passiert ist....


bei mir war dieses Jahr folgendes Highlight:

1.   2jähriges mit meiner Verlobten
2.   Sohnemann wurde 1 jahr alt
3.  Arbeit gefunden:  Büroangestellter

und in RL läuft es wunderbar....


soweit sogut wünsche ich euch allen mal alles gute und nen guten rutsch....


----------



## Cornholio01 (18. Dezember 2007)

nunja, hab meine prüfung für die mittlere reife gepackt und sonst nichts besonderes...


----------



## Daely (18. Dezember 2007)

-Bald 16 (endlich legal besaufen)
-Lehrstelle gefunden (Als Maurer, 2. Bewerbung! Hammer geschäft..)
-Klassenbester (NEIN! Ich bin kein streber und lerne so gut wie nie auf eine prüfung...ich kanns einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-Ersten Boxkampf gewonnen (erster kampf erster sieg, riesen hobby, mach ich seit 12..bin jetzt 15 und trete eigentlich nur gegen ältere bis 17 an, mal schauen obs bilder oder videos gibt..gleich nachher den trainer fragen)

Joa das wars^^ hehe ..


----------



## Telbion (18. Dezember 2007)

Mein Highlight, 1er Abschlussprüfung als Kaufmann, Prüfung als Handelsassistent geschafft, 1er Hochzeitstag und seit Juni 07 WOW-Spieler. Erfolgreicher geht doch nicht, oder? ^^


----------



## RAVER!!! (18. Dezember 2007)

dieses jahr war sehr reich an highlights  führerschein,schuhle zuende, urlaub in der türkei 
und nächstes jahr zum bund ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Dezember 2007)

meine highlights waren:

ich bin ins 2te lehrjahr gekommen als Industriekaufmann
auch seit diesem jahr wow spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
neue wohnung bekommen (zwar nur im keller in unserem haus aber immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
auto geschenkt bekommen (zwar nur den alten wagen von meinem vater aber hey es fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
dann noch urlaub auf rhodos kann ich nur empfehlen schöne insel und stadt aber nehmt euch n roller oder n taxi weil mitwagen is selbstmord  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das wars auch schon bei mir ^^

mfg 
lordofdemons

PS:GROß- und kleinschreibung werden überbewertet


----------



## Gamerhenne (18. Dezember 2007)

- tollen neuen Job gefunden, genau in der Branche, für die ich die letzten 10 Jahre gebüffelt hatte.
Hatte während meiner ALosigkeit Anfang des Jahres schon nicht mehr gehofft ne Stelle dafür zu bekommen.

- Karlsruher SC in die 1. Liga aufgestiegen ( das hat sogar mich Nicht-so-großer-Fußball-Fan mitgenommen ) 

- handsigniertes Trikot des KSC gewonnen ( 1. Preis *G* ) 

- ein weiteres Jahr mit meiner kleinen Family (Partner, Hund, Katzen ;oD ) in unserer Traumwohnung auf dem Land


mal sehen, was 2008 mir davon wieder nimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 toi, toi, toi


----------



## Maximusthefirst (18. Dezember 2007)

Tja, also ich habe dieses Jahr im Februar mit WoW angefangen und habe Anfang letzter Woche beschlossen es wieder sein zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe dieses Jahr die mir wichtigste Frau bisher kennen gelernt...(gleich nach MUTTI natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )und werde es wohl bald bei ihr geschafft haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War ein sehr interessantes Jahr voller erfahrungen für mich und ich wünsche mir, das das nächste ebenso behütet und großartig wird...
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und Frohe weihnachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurchy (18. Dezember 2007)

Highlights dieses Jahr mit ner Komplett neuen Fußballmannschaft an Start gegangen und in der Tabelle gleich auf den 4. geklettert.

Und natürlich meine neue Perle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten gabs viele Niederschläge dieses Jahr kann nächtes Jahr eig. nur besser werden.


----------



## ei8th (18. Dezember 2007)

Mein jahrelanger Mitbewohner ist in seine eigene Wohnung gezogen und ich bekomm jetzt endlich mein eigenes kleines Zimmer mit Buchregal und Lesesessel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (18. Dezember 2007)

Also bei mir war das wohl dass ich mit WoW angefangen habe ( zählt das als RL?!?^^)

Naja ansonsten nichts besonderes passiert soweit ich mich erinnern kann ...


----------



## Ocoda (18. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm, gab schon eineiges. Allerdings nix weltbewegendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel mit Freunden gemacht die ich wieder getroffen hab. Ein sehr gute Freundin durch eigen bloedheit ausm Leben gejagt..(selber schuld)

Unter der Spaceneedle die Liebe meines Lebens gefunden..700$ fuer comics in Seattle rausgehauen..
Was fuer ein Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustTobi (19. Dezember 2007)

Dieses Jahr war ein tolles Jahr!
Das kann ich mit voller stolz sagen.

Meine Highlights des Jahres 2007 war zunächst mal das ich meine bis dato jetzige Freundin kennglernt hab zusamm gekommen sind wir am 5.2.2007!
Das war auch das größte Highlight für mich in diesem jahr immerhin hat die beziehung bis jetzt bestand und ich hoffe auch noch weiterhin.

Dann kam die Games Convention 2007 die auch dieses Jahr wieder wunderbar war!

Am 18.08 wurde ich dann ein Jahr älter und damit 18 Jahre alt ein sehr großes Highlight im Leben denk ich mal.

eine versetzung ins nächste schuljahr war auch für mich drinn...

und ganz ganz wichtig... viele viele stunden spaß mit meinen freunden ob ingame oder draussen auf den straßen =D

Mfg. Tobi


----------



## Phobius (19. Dezember 2007)

Highlight dieses Jahr war wohl das Bestehen der Führerschein-Prüfungen (Theorie, Auto-Praktisch und Motorrad-Praktisch) und das damit verbunde Kilometerspulen mit dem Motorrad (endlich kein Sozius mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lord M (19. Dezember 2007)

-Meine Ex-Freundin doch nicht zurückbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-von ner 4-Tage-Woche auf 6-Tage-Woche gewechselt (Arbeit)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-bisschen Geld fürs Auswandern gespart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-meine Heavy Metal Plattensammlung immens vergrössert
-wieder ein Jahr älter geworden (nur auf dem Papier)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-keine Drogen mehr genommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-weniger gesoffen (zu wenig Zeit)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-meine Haare immer noch nicht abschneiden lassen (der Neid so mancher Frau ist mir immer noch gewiss) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-fantastisch Urlaub gemacht in Paris und Wien
-mich mit 26 doch endlich dazu durchgerungen, eine Ausbildung zu machen, auch wenns nervt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoeni (19. Dezember 2007)

naja eigentlich recht fades jahr
mit dem führerschein angefangen
am frequency festival gewesen - Die Ärzte, Beatsteaks, Seed!!
beim weggehen viele neue, nette leute kennen gelernt
und gesoffen bis zum umfallen^^


----------



## SeRuM (19. Dezember 2007)

Oberstufe!
Und ich bin im dezember 16 geworden und darf jetzt nen Monat lang offiziel saufen :-(


----------



## Schlagetot (19. Dezember 2007)

Eindeutig der Besuch bei einem alten Studienkolegen der dummerweise 600km weit weggezogen ist. Ist ne schöne Sache wenn man Freunde hat mit denen man auch nach Jahren noch gut auskommt obwohl man sich quasie nie sehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. Dezember 2007)

die geburt meiner kleinen tochter wwar mein highlight 2007 genau am freitag den 13.07 kam se hehe.aber die schwangerschaft meiner freundin miterleben war nich so das highlight^^bin sehr froh das 2007 so ein schönen jahr war^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## castaman (19. Dezember 2007)

@Miklatsch : gz zur putzigen tochter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein persönliches Highlight war eindeutig mein erster Urlaub seit 4 Jahren, wo ich auch eine sehr nette Herzdame kennengelernt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich seh an dieser Stelle mal das Studium nich als Highlight dafür war es zu stressig^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz


----------



## F3iv3l (19. Dezember 2007)

Abitur (3,3 => hab kaum gelernt <= WoW -.-)

Syndicate (Musikfestival oder wie man dat nennen soll)


----------



## Yalda (19. Dezember 2007)

RPCon in Münster war super.
Dann hatten wir im Sommer ein Gilden RL Treffen und im November nochmal eins. Im Sommer habe ich dann beschlossen, nach dem ich noch ein paar Scheine in Latein mache, zum Sommersemester 2008 das Studienfach zu wecsheln.

Außerdem war ich dieses Jahr ein WE in Paris und ein paar Tage bei meiner Schwester in Wien.

Kein allzu aufregendes Jahr, aber ihr wisst ja: "Mögest du in interssanten Zeiten leben" ist kein Segen sondern ein Fluch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danielswelt (19. Dezember 2007)

Phobius schrieb:


> Highlight dieses Jahr war wohl das Bestehen der Führerschein-Prüfungen (Theorie, Auto-Praktisch und Motorrad-Praktisch) und das damit verbunde Kilometerspulen mit dem Motorrad (endlich kein Sozius mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Freu dich ma nicht zu früh!

"Highlight" in diesem Jahr war dass ich mit rund 260(genau 262) Sachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  in ner 80ger Zone geblitzt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ABER: Die haben Gott sei Dank nur von vorne geblitzt und somit leider kein Kennzeichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Foto in unserer Lokalen Zeitung war echt der oberbrüller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Des war aber schon so dass einzig gute und lustige in diesem Jahr, ansonsten leider den Arbeitsplatz verloren durch Stellenabbau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overrider (19. Dezember 2007)

Hmm...... also wenn ich mal überlegen sollte was denn Highlights in diesem Jahr waren komme ich auf genau 3.

1. Der 5. Hochzeitstag
2. Die Games Convention 2007
3. Die Zusage für meine Ausbildung zum Justizvollzugsbeamten

Ansonsten nur Niederschläge erlitten viel Arbeitslos. Von Bekannten bis aufs letzte Verarscht und bemerkt das man mit Nettigkeiten nicht wirklich weiter kommt.

Aber naja ........ wie sagte schon Freddy Mercury :" Show must go on"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Over


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (19. Dezember 2007)

hmm..mein 16ter =)
ansonsten hmm..neues handy =)


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (19. Dezember 2007)

Danielswelt schrieb:


> Freu dich ma nicht zu früh!
> 
> "Highlight" in diesem Jahr war dass ich mit rund 260(genau 262) Sachen
> 
> ...



hrhr was hast du den für ne maschien =) dat muss geil sein ^^


----------



## F3iv3l (19. Dezember 2007)

Danielswelt schrieb:


> Freu dich ma nicht zu früh!
> 
> "Highlight" in diesem Jahr war dass ich mit rund 260(genau 262) Sachen
> 
> ...




joa solange das nur am anfang des Ortes war.. innerorts sollte man sich zumindest halbwegs an die Geschwindigkeit halten, außerorts wayne ;>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw wtb neues mopped xD


----------



## Angrimssohn (19. Dezember 2007)

Hiho,

meine RL Highlights 2007 waren Kamelot Live zu sehen, mit Freunden die Städte unsicher zu machen. 300, Al Gores Eine unbequeme Wahrheit, Animagic 2007, Spielemesse 2007 (Larp-Ecke), die zahlreichen Mittelalterfeste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waseritan (19. Dezember 2007)

[Puh mein RL-Highlight...

Ich denke das war dieses Jahr definitiv die gelunge Aufstiegsprüfung in die 6te Oberstufe(Ich lebe in Österreich für die,die jetzt glauben ich bin noch so klein^^)

Zweitrangig dann das Angebot der Vienna Capitals,ein bekannter Club in Wien,in ihr Team zu kommen,was ich aber abgelehnt habe weil mir meine Bildung wichtiger ist als Eishockey...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gratuliere hier auch allen zu ihren Erfolgen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist echt toll so etwas zu lesen...da kommt Lebensfreude auf wie man so schön sagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (19. Dezember 2007)

highlight?

hmmm neuer job... mit auslandsreisen

aber das beste des jahres war der 10km lauf am 3. oktober
ueberstanden, geschafft und naechstes jahr wieder...auch wenn das training quaelerei war


----------



## Legends (19. Dezember 2007)

Das Highlight dieses Jahres war die Tuning World am Bodensee. Wie jedes Jahr, der Hammer !
Sonst gibts nix besonderes, ausser dass ich meinen ersten Char auf 70 bekommen hab.


----------



## LittleFay (19. Dezember 2007)

Meine Highlights... Hmmm.

Zunächst mal, dass ich nun schon ein knappes Jahr mit meinem Verlobten zusammenlebe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem war ich ja zum letzten Jahreswechsel auf dem "Ärzte statt Böller"-Konzert (das zählt ja irgendwie auch schon zu 2007 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - war mal wieder ein super Auftritt.

Ein weiteres Highlight werden die Weihnachtsfeiertage sein, die wir bei meiner Familie in Norddeutschland verbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für 2008 hoffe ich auf einen erfolgreichen Studiengang-Wechsel von der Uni an die FH im Sommer; evtl. einen Besuch auf dem Wacken-Open-Air (meinetwegen auch ein anderes Festival, aber es zieht mich wieder hin; ist auch lange genug her) und endlich ein schönes Schlafzimmer einzurichten und einen großen Teil meiner Sachen hier zu haben.


----------



## Coldfi (19. Dezember 2007)

einjähriges mit meiner freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, mein skatboard bei nem gap geschrottet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 führerscheinprüfungen beide ohne fehler bestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und morgen mein 18 geb zu dem ich n neues deck bekomm ^^


----------



## Danielswelt (19. Dezember 2007)

Kel´Thuzat schrieb:


> hrhr was hast du den für ne maschien =) dat muss geil sein ^^




Joa war hammer im ersten Moment is doof da denkste dir oO jetzt wars dat, doch weit und breit keine Bullen zu sehen.
Selbst sollten Sie es auch versuchen dir nach zu kommen, bräuchten se schon den neuen GT 3 oder den Bugatti mit 1000 PS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fahr ne 2005 Fireblade meine kleine Schnecke, dir gleich nach der ersten Schnecke kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ F3iv3l: joa war außerhalb, innerhalb wäre das selbst mir ein bisschen zu riskannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tombolin (19. Dezember 2007)

Naja mein abolutes HIghligth wird wohl noch etwas andauern hab nämlich bis jetzt 40 Kilo abgenommen seit den Somemrferien. :-P  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und meine Zeugnisschnitt hat sich um 1,2 verbessert das nur weil ich mit WoW aufgehört hab !!!

MFG Ufuk


----------



## Volrac (20. Dezember 2007)

Selten so einen SINNLOSEN Thread geblättert ....

Ich hab mein Kaninchen getauft und bin 30 geworden, achja und mitm rauchen aufgehört und ma ne Ausbildung angefangen...

Sry aber wtf?


----------



## Neveren (20. Dezember 2007)

Bin wieder mit meiner Ex zusammengekommen (2 Monate später dann gemerkt dases wohl doch nichts wird) Und mein Neffe ist 1 Jahr alt geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst alles super.


----------



## Hygieia (20. Dezember 2007)

Rock am Ring - Mein Traumjob gefunden *_*


----------



## Grimmrog (20. Dezember 2007)

Zusammenziehen mit meiner Freundin, sind quer durch deutschland gezogen meines Studiums wegen^^.


----------



## zuechor (20. Dezember 2007)

hmm, mein absolutes highlight ist ein award vom DDC (deutscher designer club). kann wahrscheinlich keiner was mit anfangen. arbeite in der designbranche :-)
oooh ja es geht bergauf...
und sonst habe ich wieder kontakt zu alten bekannten aus der schule, meiner meinung nach auch ein highlight.


----------



## Panasori (20. Dezember 2007)

meine highlights waren das ich zum 2. mal vater geworden bin und mein 15. geburtstag.

nee ernst in die ecke, ich hatte dieses jahr keine positiven highlights. arm gebrochn und bänderriss im fuß. aber das jahr is ja(hr) noch nich zu ende.


----------



## DDeeXX (20. Dezember 2007)

Meine Frau Mama hatte einen Schlaganfall.
Ich musste meine Fortbildung aufgrunddessen abbrechen
Meine Freundin und ich haben uns nach einer knapp 3 jährigen Beziehung getrennt
Und ich habe ca 2000Euro Schulden gemacht

Frohes Neues!


----------



## Profee (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja die Highlights des Jahres 2007 bei mir ^^?!

Hmmm .. nicht viel nur ...

*1. Ausbildung angefangen(Fachinformatiker/Systemintigration)

2. Endlich 18 geworden =) ... jaja dazu sag ich ma nix, ne xD

3. Ein richtig geiler Urlaub auf Malle ... SO SCHÖÖÖN ... und Heiss *Zwinker*

4. Naja eher keine Highlight : 3 Jährige Beziehung mit Girlfriend geplatzt ! =(

*

MKa sehn, ma sehn... In dem Sinne Frohes NEUES =)


----------



## se_BASTET (20. Dezember 2007)

die schönste zeit meines Lebens mit meiner Traumfrau verbracht 
und dann vor 1woche getrennt, das absolute highlight und tiefpunkt!


----------



## buechse (20. Dezember 2007)

Am letzten WE die beste band der Welt in Mannheim und DD zusammen mit meiner Freundin gesehen.


----------



## billy99 (22. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir wars wohl der 24.April oder besser gesagt die open beta von HDRO!!!! Das waren hammer zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!!!!!


----------



## fabdiem (22. Dezember 2007)

segelschein

und ich hab in meinem einzigen sorgen fach inner schule (latein) ne 2 aufm zeugniss


----------



## Ascían (22. Dezember 2007)

Highlights 2007:

Rock Am Ring '07 (Maximo Park, Arctic Monkeys, The Kooks! Beatsteaks, Kaiser Chiefs, Mando Diao, The Hives - Party pur gewesen)

Neue eigene Wohnung

Neuer Studentenjob

HdRO-Release *Yay*

Praktikumsplatz für 2008 festgemacht

Vordiplom mit 2,0 bestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein altes Auto abgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Auto gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen Freund in Hamburg besucht (geile Stadt!)


----------



## nephix (22. Dezember 2007)

Tjoa...Highlights..^^

- Anfang des Jahres mit meiner Freundin zusammengekommen..

- Am 6.11 wieder getrennt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Wohl eher nen negatives Highlight..)

- Das Extreme Playgrounds Festival in Pinneberg ( Bei Hamburg..)

- Die Ärzte Konzert in Hamburg ( Es Wird Eng- Tour )

- Verdammt viele neue Bekanntschaften gemacht

- Alles Schulische auf einen sehr positiven Weg gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Endlich das World of Warcraft spielen aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Eine jetzt sehr wichtige Person in meinem Leben kennengelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...

Es gab vieles was Positiv war, leider auch einiges das wiederrum überhaupt nicht schön war..
Aber das ist wohl bei jedem so...
Mal sehen was das nächste Jahr bringt, Ich hoffe es wird noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne - Ich wünsch euch allen frohe Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2008!


----------



## Daviii (22. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir wars Ende der 7. Klasse und 1. Halbjahr der 8. Klasse xD
Man Führerschein und so ihr seid ja alle vooooooll alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem große Highlights: CeBIT und GC mit meinem
besten Freund und dass er sich WoW geholt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl ihr so alt seid, trotzdem gz zum Führerschein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandaria (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin froh das dieses jahr endlich vorbei is das war mein schlechteste jahr was ich eh hatte 2008 kann nur besser werden und ich hoffe das wird es auch


----------



## Flash Shock (22. Dezember 2007)

Huhu

Naja einer der besten Schwimmer in meinem Verein war wohl das tollste was ich erlebt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stimuana (23. Dezember 2007)

In diesem Jahr war für mich das absolute Highlight dass ich meine große Liebe gefunden hab! Ich liebe dich Schatz!


----------



## shuricain (24. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[attachment=1598:attachm
ent]Hi, 
also mein highlite 2007 war deffinitiv es in 5 wochen auf lvl 56 zu bringen (Shuricain , untoter mage, Frostwolf) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
und dann auf jeden fall das dark portal zu bestaunen und kara von ausen gesehen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das war echt ein schöner moment.
für euch vielleicht nix besonderes aber ich fands einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
grüße shuri




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[attachment=1598:attachm
ent]


----------



## Rashnuk (24. Dezember 2007)

Schönes Auto ... einen Mercedes ... hatte 40.000€ gekostet und bin immernoch zu frieden =) 
Neue freundin mit der ich schon 7monate zusammen bin ... was hoffentlich viele jahre hinaus geht!
und 2008 könnte ich schon mit einem kind rechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dulkarash (24. Dezember 2007)

Ganz klar ich hab mir wow tbc in einem LADEN gekauft


----------



## Ayria (24. Dezember 2007)

hmm meine highlights waren der transformers film (jahre lang drauf gewartet die helden meiner kindheit im kino zu sehen)
viele ct´s (chattertreffen) mit super lieben leuten
 und ganz frisch verliebt, nach 2 jahren singledasein


----------



## Frank-414 (25. Dezember 2007)

In meinem persönlichen Jahresrückblick habe ich einige in Erinnerung gebliebene Dinge noch mal aufgegriffen. Hier drei der Highlights:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Knut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - G8-Gipfel "hinter'm Zaun"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - "Serienwerbung" mit Paris Hilton*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG - Frank


----------



## Arulia (26. Dezember 2007)

naja... mein highlight wird hoffentlich noch kommen... wird ne silvester lan mit allem drum und dran^^


----------



## Fliegenbart (26. Dezember 2007)

Live beim BC release in Berlin gewesen zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hammergeil
Erstes RL treffen der Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  obernette menschen. da soll ma einer sagen wow macht einsam und fesselt an nen stuhl
Für ein Königshaus arbeiten zu dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
..es gab noch vieles mehr, aber ich will Euch hier net langweilen. Haut rein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turboknut (28. Dezember 2007)

mein highlight war der auftritt meiner band in der stadthalle zusammen mit pohlmann und lake! 
hier fotos: 
ich bin der typ der so hässlich guckt in der hocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier guckt pohlmann blöd aus der wäsche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg daniel


----------



## Lakron (28. Dezember 2007)

Ayria schrieb:


> hmm meine highlights waren der transformers film (jahre lang drauf gewartet die helden meiner kindheit im kino zu sehen)
> viele ct´s (chattertreffen) mit super lieben leuten
> und ganz frisch verliebt, nach 2 jahren singledasein



Auf den Film hab ich auch ewig gewartet, hab ihn mir gleich zweimal im kino angeschaut und dann noch die dvd gekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamforce (29. Dezember 2007)

-9. Klasse(nurnoch ein Jahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , außer wenn ich Abi machen kan, ansonsten Fachoberschule ich komme!)
-mit WoW aufgehöhrt (Nach 2 1/2 Jahren)
-E-Gitarre bekommen(endlich richtig abrocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-frisch verliebt
-zu einigen Einsichten gekommen(alá so kann es nicht weiter gehen, da muß sich was ändern)


----------



## NynJahrio (29. Dezember 2007)

20 - 27 dezember wars geilste im leben


----------



## robin1993 (29. Dezember 2007)

mhh ich bin 14 geworden udn habe  meinen titel alls NRW schwimmer verteitigt udn das mit erfolg udn  gehöre nun zu den 10 besten schwimmern deuschland in meienr alters kalsse


----------



## Themoden (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab einen Ausbildungsplatz bei IBM als Informatiker bekommen...
Hab mich total gefreut!
MFG
Themoden


----------



## Acid-Rain (30. Dezember 2007)

Dieses Jahr war nicht so gut....

War auf ein paar Festivals, war bei Machine Head!
Hab Beruflich einiges auf die Beine gestellt.
Hab vor ca 3 Monaten erfolgreich mit WoW aufgehört.
Das waren die erfreulichsten sachen.

Das schlimmste war dieses Jahr das mein Vatter gestorben ist. Ich glaub eine schlimmere nachricht gibt es für dieses jahr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß 
Acid


----------



## Suyou (30. Dezember 2007)

kulleb^^ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Highlight des Jahres?
> ...




 omfg das ist net wirklich ein Highlight 




naja back2topic :> , mein Highlight war  ein neu gekauftes Auto und meine Wohnung *g* : )


*edit Acid-Rain mein beileid =( das ist wirklich traurig


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2007)

ich habe begonnen wow zu spielen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghosty 123 (30. Dezember 2007)

Mein Highlight war der Beginn meines Wehrdienstes am 01.10.07. Hab grade Urlaub und bin ab 01.01.08 Gefreiter *stolzsei*.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groth (30. Dezember 2007)

Meine entgültige Auswanderung nach Mexiko + Verlobung dort mit meiner Freundin :>


----------



## cashdash (31. Dezember 2007)

Mein Besuch in Essen am 28.10.

PWG European Vacation 2

Wrestling Pur xD


----------



## Tranodo (31. Dezember 2007)

also meins die Games Convention. Ich habe sehr viel dieses Jahr dazugelernt und sonst nichts weltenbewegendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire bone (31. Dezember 2007)

Die Handballtuniere und das ich mit WoW angefangen habe...aber ist das nun gut oder schlecht?^^
Und die sommerferien in Spanien...einfach nur geil
mfg


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (1. Januar 2008)

Hmm dieses Jahr? 

Ich würd sagen, mit WoW aufgehört zu haben (mal gucken ob das jetzt auch endlich mal so bleibt) und meine hoffentlich zukünftige Freundin.
Naja der 18. Geburtstag war auch nicht verkehrt. ~.~

Aber ich freu mich schon mächtig auf 2008! 
Nightwish wird am 29.02.2008 in Zürich spielen und dann natürlich noch in Wacken! Werde nun das erste mal dabei sein. Wuhu *freu*!


----------



## infiltrator (1. Januar 2008)

mein absolutes highlight dieses jahr war mal wieder unsere LAN!!
sonsd weniger naja Zul gurub clear  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
greez



www.rpt-clan.com


----------



## airace (1. Januar 2008)

also ganz klar meine schulischen erfohlge... zeugnis (2,5 aufer real) ähhh handball bin ich immoment rictig gut... und das ich bald 14 werde^^


----------



## sphynxx (1. Januar 2008)

Europa-VizeMeister im HipHop-Solo (Tanzen)
Amerikanischer Meister im HipHop Solo und die dazugehörige Woche LasVegas unter der Schulzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PEACE
GUTES NEUES JAHR


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Januar 2008)

Wie kann man denn gleichzeitig amerikanischer Meister sein und bei der Europameisterschaft teilnehmen?

Und gibt's Videos davon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (2. Januar 2008)

das zweijährige mit meinem freund, trotz 500 km distanz und einer landesgrenze zwischen uns!
Mein Abi als zweitbeste mit nem schnitt von 1,6 abschliessen (5,4 in der schweiz)
erstes semester anner uni!


----------



## Dalarana@Onyxia (2. Januar 2008)

hmm
mit WoW angefangen
mein abi auch angefangen also 11 schuljahr
naja das warn so die wichtigsten highlights 2oo7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (8. Januar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn gleichzeitig amerikanischer Meister sein und bei der Europameisterschaft teilnehmen?



Das ist beim Hip-Hop tanzen ähnlich wie beim Skatenboarden anders wie beim Fußball oder beim Handball.
Du meldest dich quasi an, in dem Land, und da wo du gewinnst, wirst du Meister davon. Heine Herkunft spielt dabei keinerlei Rolle.
Du kannst quasi gleichzeitig Euopa. Asien, Afrika Australien und Amerika-Meister sein.


----------



## Wuff2000 (2. Februar 2008)

Mein Highlight 2007 die Geburt meiner Tochter am 24.10.2007 und somit der Absprung von Wow. Geschafft endlich.


----------



## Tohldrin (2. Februar 2008)

rl ?


----------



## Taliser (2. Februar 2008)

Naja, wenn ich so nachdenke fällt mir garnix ein O_o eig. schade ... da mein leben nur aus pc, schule, schlafen geformt ist.

müsst ich vll mal was dran ändern...


----------

